

An Interview with Bill Gates (1996) - taphangum
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/5840

======
mukyu
Remember when he promised the end of spam? Actually, I cannot think of any of
his predictions that were accurate.

~~~
jpr
Did you even watch the video?

~~~
mukyu
Sadly I did, but it did not contain much that was interesting. ActiveDesktop
is going to be huge, Netscape will survive, don't need to worry about
antitrust issues, and half of it was about how they failed to predict the rise
of the internet and had instead backed 'interactive tv' (which I guess is
finally here, but was hardly a revolution it was trumpted as). The only thing
actually relevant today was his talk about philanthropy along with Buffet.

~~~
brandonkm
I found this interview pretty engaging. Particularly, Gates insistance on the
fact that technology companies can't become complacent. Despite Charley's
focus on Microsoft's successes, Gates never once gives any indication that
things will always be that way, and shows that a company could easily come in
and change the landscape, just as Microsoft did with IBM.

Looking back at this now, its interesting to note how he never mentioned
'search' as a type of company that could derive significant revenue from an
advertising based business model on the internet. In fact, at no point during
this interview did he discuss internet search. It was exactly this oversight
by Microsoft and the wider technology industry that paved the way for Google.

